# Spot me a case



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

alright, i got about $300 to spend on a case. these are the ones im looking at:
http://www.mountainmods.com/twice7-...-p-281.html?osCsid=bhbj15rqk85b4a1hkot5u0ejq4
http://www.mountainmods.com/twice7-brushed-aluminum-green-p-289.html
http://www.mountainmods.com/twice7-brushed-aluminum-window-p-286.html
http://www.mountainmods.com/h2go-mirror-black-powder-coat-aluminum-cube-computer-case-p-420.html
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129026

suggestions welcom


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

They sure are big n boxy lol. Those box cases are kinda, i dont know, I guess I just dont like em but thats my opinion. They take up more space and dont really do anything different from a normal case. The last one is the only one I like.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I quite like this 

SILVERSTONE TJ10-BW Black Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163089


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Any case?

id choose the Thermaltake Armor

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133020


Or the Coolermaster Stacker
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...MASTER+Stacker+810+RC-810-SKA1-GP+Silver%2f+B


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

im biased- i have an antec 900 and love it


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

no one has heard of mountain mods? they are very well known by overclockers. tbh i personally like the cube, just a personal choice. no other cubes allow ATX

as for the ones posted:
armor: ive really thought about it. possibility.
Silverstone: too exepensive. other then that, looks good.
antec 900: ive heard that its a freaking hurricane.
stacker: another possibility, not too keen on not being allowed to pick psu. also, its almost too big..


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Forcifer, where the heck have you been????? Anyhow, I vote for either the Silverstone as mentioned by Blackduck30 or the Antec 900 mentioned by magnethead.

Don't talk to me about the mountain mods, that is not in my vocabulary. Too old for that mod stuff.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

ive been preoccupied with soccer, life in general. and cs...gotten addicted. thats one reason im rebuilding. comp is getting too old..

as i said before, the $300 must include shipping. otherwise the silverstone does look very nice...if only it had a touch of gamer though =/


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

the 900 is dead silent with all the fans turned down. The only fan you really need to keep on high is the top fan- not for cooling, but because a nearly silent 110 CFM on high (or fully silent 70 CFM on low) is just sweet.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If the Antec Nine Hundred is loud, the Thermaltake Armor with all fans is very loud (depending on where you put it).

The box/cube case looks very interesting. I have never seen one but it looks like it has enough fans. I will have to look more into it.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

plus the antec 900 is kinda ugly, I dont like how the top is shaped or the side window or any of it. lol


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

the boxes are very well known for being compatable with all high end watercooling. ive heard a great deal about them. and they just plain look sweet

http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=1129 is a thread on another forum that shows them they way they are meant to be..


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Iv'e got the 900 and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

From the reviews I am definitely liking the U2-UFO Horizon because of the horizontal motherboard orientation although that is just a personal preference. All the cases seem to have more than enough cooling.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

all the UFO are too expensive as of now. i might be able to make some money though  another that i was looking at was the duality if i ever wanted to have a server because it holds 2 full computers in not too big of a case..but i think ill get uber watercooling first


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

How about the Lian Li A70, or A71....Lian li also makes a cube, the 343 but its $349
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112141
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112144
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5...-343B_Modular_Aluminum_Cube_Case_-_Black.html


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hmm. those are some very nice cases...would like some amount of bling though. ill def think about it though 

matt, the h2go also has the horizontal mobo layout


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

There is this 

*SilverStone TJ-09 Dream Machine Case - Black $260 *

http://www.xoxide.com/silverstone-tj09-case-black.html

The reason I like the silverstone cases ( and I will consider one for my next case ) is that for one they are all aluminum , have an awesome rep for quality and there is actually been some decent design gone into them.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

o wow yea that case does look nice. i have also heard alot about it. ive got like 9 cases on the possibility list. time to decide


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

id go for the twice 7 @ mountain mods.:grin:


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I know this topic is alittle old but I just want to put my two cents in. I love the cubes. I know a couple of really high end gamers that use them and have amazing temperatures on air cooling. I personally love my Xclio A380. Only problem is that you have to buy an exhaust fan (120mm is the biggest you can go but it fits many sizes). Fans are what? 1-2 dollars so no big deal.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103010

It has AMAZING cooling. AMAZING. I have a friend with the Antec 900 with the same build as me except he has 2GB RAM and 8800GTS 640MB. His temperatures are 4C-5C higher then mine.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

heh the turbine..pretty sweet though . nice comp you got though. is the extra ram really worth it?

ill have to see. youll know my decision after xmas when i post it in the show us your rig! thread


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you threw in a high speed fan to mount in the rear vent you would see even better cooling.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes I do some insane stuff that actually uses 7.1GB according to my Task Manager.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

heh ive chosen...dec 26 is the day ill post


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

:laugh: You are going to make us wait to know your choice?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yes ^_^ ill give you a hint: it isnt a cube


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

forcifer said:


> heh ive chosen...dec 26 is the day ill post



oh nooose we got to wait.:laugh:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I couldnt help but notice, why do alota the members here have pictures of cats?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

lol the cat freak forum oh nooose lol.mainly because of this thread.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f68/cats-as-avatars-191507.html


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

pretty much...cats pwn all


----------

